# αιχμή του προβλήματος



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Τίτλος: _Η Μεσόγειος, αιχμή του προβλήματος_

Το θέμα είναι το περιβάλλον, η ρύπανση και το γεγονός ότι η Μεσόγειος, σαν ημίκλειστη θάλασσα, εμφανίζει ιδιαίτερη επιβάρυνση.

Γενικότερα, ωστόσο, με ενδιαφέρει αυτός ο σπάνιος ιδιωματισμός.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω βρει λίγα παραδείγματα με το *at the forefront of the problem*. Ξέρετε κάτι καλύτερο; Αυτό δεν με ξετρελαίνει.


----------



## cythere (Jun 17, 2008)

Acute issue, ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

cythere said:


> Acute issue, ίσως;


Το όλο πρόβλημα του περιβάλλοντος είναι οξύ. Απλώς στη Μεσόγειο είναι οξύτερο. Δεν βρίσκω ωστόσο συμφράσεις με το spearhead.


----------



## curry (Jun 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν βρίσκω ωστόσο συμφράσεις με το spearhead.



Το έψαξα μ'αυτό, το έψαξα και με το edge αλλά δεν βλέπω κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό που έχεις ήδη προτείνει. Αν το άλλαζες κάπως; Ότι είναι π.χ. leading problem;


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 17, 2008)

Υπάρχουν λίγα ευρήματα για το cutting/leading edge of the problem.


----------



## cythere (Jun 17, 2008)

Με το spearpoint?


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Τίτλος: _Η Μεσόγειος, αιχμή του προβλήματος_
> 
> Το θέμα είναι το περιβάλλον, η ρύπανση και το γεγονός ότι η Μεσόγειος, σαν ημίκλειστη θάλασσα, εμφανίζει ιδιαίτερη επιβάρυνση.
> 
> ...



Τι εννοεί όταν λέει αιχμή του προβλήματος εδώ, the tip of the iceberg; Μάλλον κάτι μου διαφεύγει...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 17, 2008)

Για αναφορές στο μεγαλύτερο από μια σειρά προβλημάτων υπάρχει η έκφραση "the biggest headache", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ταιριάζει στο ύφος του εν λόγω κειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

Δεν είχα πάρει πρόσφατες ειδοποιήσεις και ερχόμουν να πω με χαρά ότι προσανατολίζομαι στο "sharp end of the problem". Αλλά μ' αρέσει και το "cutting edge of the problem". Έτσι που πάει, θα έχω και διλήμματα.


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2008)

Of everything I've seen so far, "at the forefront" works best I think. the cutting edge is where the latest innovations and solutions are being applied - "cutting edge of technology" etc, , and is solution-oriented rather than problem-oriented (which latter is the case in the headline you quote.

?"tip of the iceberg" suggests that the bulk of the problem is hidden or unrecognised. But this doesn't seem to match the context as given. 

spearhead is only metaphorical as a verb.
spearpoint doesn't strike me as occurring metaphorically at all

If pushed, I might tentatively suggest "The Mediterranean, the number 1 problem", as long as the sense was supported by the following text. With optionally "pollution" before "problem"


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν είχα πάρει πρόσφατες ειδοποιήσεις και ερχόμουν να πω με χαρά ότι προσανατολίζομαι στο "sharp end of the problem".


Δεν σχολίασες όμως το sharp end of the problem, που και στο Μπιμπ το βρίσκω και ακριβές αντίστοιχο είναι.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 17, 2008)

Philip said:


> ?"tip of the iceberg" suggests that the bulk of the problem is hidden or unrecognised. But this doesn't seem to match the context as given.



Which is why I asked what we're looking for exactly...


----------



## agezerlis (Jun 17, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως θα έλεγα "the crux of the problem".


----------



## Philip (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry, I missed "sharp end". Seems fine. "the crux of the problem", like "the nub of the problem" is like the problem summed up, or the central point or most outstanding feature of the problem, cf these two citations (fvia Google)
_The crux of the problem, he said, was "the real disparity between our views and those of the people with whom we have to deal and who are in control."
Here, then, we have reached the crux of the problem, which is not at all difficult to understand and in the face of which any kind of projection theory,_ ...


----------



## Elena (Jun 18, 2008)

Nίκο, δεν έχεις ιδιωματισμό, νομίζω. Καταχρηστική χρήση έχεις. Χρονική στιγμή προσδιορίζει το «αιχμή» στα ελληνικά (όπως και το «peak» στα αγγλικά (temporal vs spatial)). Εγώ θα το ξέχναγα το ελληνικό (από πλευράς απόδοσης λέξη προς λέξη) και θα επιχειρούσα κάτι πιο κοντά στο νόημα (π.χ. main problem area, priority area, burning issue, etc.).


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

Μέσα σε κείμενο θα έλεγα απλώς «the problem is at its worst...». Το πιο πιθανό πάντως είναι, όπως λες, να «μεταφράζει» το «peak of the problem».


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 18, 2008)

Elena said:


> Nίκο, δεν έχεις ιδιωματισμό, νομίζω. Καταχρηστική χρήση έχεις. Χρονική στιγμή προσδιορίζει το «αιχμή» στα ελληνικά (όπως και το «peak» στα αγγλικά (temporal vs spatial)).



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι παραλλαγή της "αιχμής του δόρατος".


----------



## Elena (Jun 18, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι παραλλαγή της "αιχμής του δόρατος".



Eνδιαφέρον και πιθανό, ενδεχομένως.
Η «αιχμή του δόρατος», όμως, είναι άλλη μια φράση της οποίας η καταχρηστική (και λανθασμένη) χρήση αποτελεί διαδεδομένη πρακτική -ιδιαίτερα στο δημοσιογραφικό χώρο:


*ΦP η αιχμή του δόρατος, ενέργεια που αποτελεί την πρώτη και οξύτερη φάση μιας επίθεσης, σε πολιτικό ή σε άλλο επίπεδο: Θέματα παιδείας θα αποτελέσουν την αιχμή του δόρατος στην κριτική που θα ασκήσει η αντιπολίτευση. [λόγ. < αρχ. δόρυ] *


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Έλενα, εγώ το θεωρώ σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι πρόκειται για προϊόν αυτής ακριβώς της ακολουθίας καταχρηστικών χρήσεων ("αιχμή του δόρατος" με την έννοια του εντονότερου από σύνολο -> "αιχμή του προβλήματος" για το χειρότερο ή σημαντικότερο μέρος του προβλήματος). Απόψε μάλιστα διάβαζα σε περιοδικό ότι "μια περιοχή αντιμετωπίζει πολλά προβλήματα, με αιχμή το τάδε κλπ".


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 19, 2008)

"an exemplary case in point of the problem"?
(δε μπορείς να παραπονεθείς, σου κράτησα και το point...)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

> ...είναι άλλη μια φράση της οποίας η καταχρηστική (και λανθασμένη) χρήση αποτελεί διαδεδομένη πρακτική -ιδιαίτερα στο δημοσιογραφικό χώρο:


Ο αδιαμφισβήτητος βασιλιάς τής οποίας είναι ο... Βασίλης Σκουντής!
Εδώ μερικά παραδείγματα, http://dogmatix19.blogspot.com/2006/09/blog-post.html, αλλά είμαι βέβαιη ότι όλοι έχουμε προσωπική εμπειρία με δεκάδες άλλα.


----------

